# Dahlonega GA Routes



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyody have a link, or suggestions where to find some routes around the Dahlonega area.

Thanks,

SPIKE


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.mapmyride.com/search?txt...RatingMax=&lstRouteTypeID=&btnSearch=SEARCH+>

You can change the search parameters to fit your criteria.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

jakebud said:


> Anyody have a link, or suggestions where to find some routes around the Dahlonega area.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SPIKE


Try Three or Six Gap. I have maps at http://www.sadlebred.com/gamaps.html.


----------



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Sadlebred

Thanks for that link. Hope to find myself up that way in the early October time frame.

SPIKE


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, jakebud. . . find Vogel State Park. . . It's on the 6-gap route near 19 and 180 (for wolpen). Great starting point for all the climbs of 6-gap, + brasstown. Being kind-of in the middle it's good for picking up full waterbottles. Parking's a couple $ and used to be free on Wednesdays. Also a clean, large restroom to change in. Plus there's a cold creek to sit in after riding.


----------



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Deadlegs

Thanks for the info!

SPIKE


----------

